# Reptile Night in Southampton



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I was thinking of organising a reptile night in the Southampton. It be a night for reptile keepers in and around the area to meet up, have a chat and bring one of your own reptiles along if you wanted!

I was just wondering how many people would be interested in coming?

If there is enough interest i will get a date and venue organized.

Let me know cheers Loz


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd be interested!


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

And you know im there!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Sutherland08 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm up for it


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, yeah myself and a few herp mates would be up for it, pm me with any details

Cheers


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Bump! Anymore interest?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Interested and have a kick ass venue if we get enough takers


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

It may be at the smelly end of Hampshire but I'd be up for it.....lol


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Smelly end, thought that was Portsmouth! LOL


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds good, I went along to the portsmouth reptile club a while back and it was pretty busy, so i'm sure there are plenty of people in the area who'd be up for a soton meet


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

So lots of people have said that they are up for it but how many definates are there! If you are quite sure you can make it can you pm either me or boa_girl so we can get the idea movig and turn an idea into realty!


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, just depends on the date and time as i work shifts


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

I am defiantly up for it. I work shifts but can normally get any Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday night off, possibly a Sunday as long as I get 2 weeks notice.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

We'd be up for it - but it depends on what day it is on!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll try and be there if I can


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd be up for it, depending on the time and date. With enough notice shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i could probably attend!!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

yh id definitely be there


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd be very interested. Would it be open to 12 year olds?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

repkid said:


> I'd be very interested. Would it be open to 12 year olds?



cant see why it shouldnt be!!!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

long way to travel from surrey lol.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

We'd come along - just depends when and where.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

im in just need the old date and time


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Any idea of time and dates would be interested just busy with work so could so with a idea of times and so on to see if i can make it.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm in :2thumb:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

We are looking at a Wednesday or a Monday around 4 weeks time just got to check the availability of the venue! Probably the 13th, 15th, 21st or 22nd April, as soon as we have a definate will let you all know


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Count me in, and my friend too.


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Not going to be able to make this now - South Coast Exotics in Waterlooville have got a 15% off all reps evening on the same night (free tea,coffee & biccies...lol) and there's a couple of carpets I'm looking to acquire there ... 

Will make the next one......


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Jinja said:


> Not going to be able to make this now - South Coast Exotics in Waterlooville have got a 15% off all reps evening on the same night (free tea,coffee & biccies...lol) and there's a couple of carpets I'm looking to acquire there ...
> 
> Will make the next one......


Can't see an actual date being discussed above.... Have to say i was looking at the 15% off reps night as well....


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

xyra said:


> Can't see an actual date being discussed above.... Have to say i was looking at the 15% off reps night as well....


There was another thread around saying the date was the 16th but I couldn't find it so posted on this one


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Jinja said:


> There was another thread around saying the date was the 16th but I couldn't find it so posted on this one


So it is the 16th???

Has this been confirmed and where will it be set exactly.......just want to confirm now to see if i can make it......


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Pretty sure it's tonight at Grange Reptiles in Botley....PM carpetman to check (he owns grange reps) or give them a bell - 01489 788883


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

yea i think it is 2nite.

think 7:30pm till 9:30pm or 10:30pm


----------

